# Trimming rabbit claws



## P.O. in MO (Mar 13, 2014)

I have been using this forum for about a year now and have never seen any mention of whether it is necessary to trim your rabbits claws.  In Storey's guide to raising rabbits there is no mention of it.  I have noticed that a couple of mine have some claws that are getting pretty long.  I have done some internet surfing and see how to do it but was wondering if this was really necessary since no one has ever posted about it.  Any replies appreciated.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 13, 2014)

I only find I need to trim mine if they don't have any wood at all in their housing. For my all-wire cages, I usually give my guys a small piece of plywood to sit on, nibble on, and dig at. It really seems to help. 
I definitely do trim them if they start getting long regardless. I just use nail clippers, hold snug and clip. Usually doesn't take long to do them all. It's just like trimming a cat, really, just watch for struggles and avoid the quick


----------



## CDC (Mar 14, 2014)

I have been wondering the same thing.  I can't imagine trying to trim my cat's nails and I don't think the rabbits would appreciate it much either.   With that being said, I keep small pieces of wood in the cage for them to chew and dig at as well.  I don't notice any issues with their nails right now.


----------



## secuono (Mar 14, 2014)

You trim them monthly or bimonthly. You should be checking over the rabbits [nails, ears, body condition, etc] before you breed them or move them around [weaning, qt].


----------



## P.O. in MO (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.  After posting the question last night I went back out and got the buck that needed it on the table.  It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.  The front feet are easy to get to and clip, he didn't seem to mind at all. A little nervous but no biting or struggling.  The back are a little harder to get to because they are usually up underneath, but I was able to gently pull them out to the side and get to them.  Sometimes he would flinch and pull his foot out of my hand and I would just try again.  Not nearly the chore I expected.  My wife came out and helped with a doe and it was getting late so I left one for today.  This time I pulled the dropping pan out from under her cage and put some oats in her feeder.  While she was busy with the oats I trimmed her front feet by clipping the nails that were sticking through the wire.  I had to make her move a couple of times to get different nails to stick through the wire but got the front feet done pretty quick.  The hind legs were a different story and ended up putting her on my table like the others. I did draw blood on one nail that I trimmed and took the same amount off as I had been on the others.  She didn't act like it caused any pain but they really bleed.  I put some powder I have for stopping bleeding that I got for my chickens in a pile on a paper towel and put here foot in it and got it stopped pretty quickly.  Will try not to do that again.  I would say all the rabbits that needed it are about 2 years old.  I have 2 other does and 1 buck that are around 13 months old and they look ok.  Will see how long it takes for these to grow back.  I am going to cut some plywood to replace the plastic resting mats I have in there now and see if they start clawing at it and solve this problem.  It would be great if they kept them worn down on their own.  And I do check my rabbits condition all the time but have only been doing this a year and don't always know what I am seeing.  
Thanks again for taking the time to reply.


----------



## VickieB (Mar 16, 2014)

I've had my rabbits for about a year too, P.O.  I noticed about 6 weeks ago that my rabbits needed their nails trimmed. I had some nail clippers for my dogs, and I just used those. I also had some steptic powder that came with the nail clippers.  I put the rabbits on my lap and it worked all right. I do remember that the back legs were harder to trim though. I think I'm going to start doing a check up on each one every 2 months, checking on weight, ears for mites, nails, etc...  Actually, the day you breed your does would be the perfect time for that, since you have them out of their cage already.


----------



## P.O. in MO (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.  My verdict is still out on this.  I clipped a couple more today thru the cage wire on the floor while she was eating.  This works pretty well and they don't seem to care that I am doing it.  I need some different clippers for this though, mine are like scissors but have a notch about 1/4" back from the tip and I need some that clip right at the tip for this.  Like wire cutting pliers but small and sharp.  I know they use to make toenail clippers like this just have to get a pair.  The ones I have now have spring loaded handles and that would be nice to.  I might be able to file off the end of the one I have, will look at that tomorrow.  I can't imagine one of my rabbits staying on my lap but have never tried it.


----------

